# Accura Band Saw



## rmack898 (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with this swivel mast band saw?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCURA-0107...-SUPER-STAR-/321926021190?hash=item4af4494046


----------



## dlane (Dec 20, 2015)

Guess not ,  But it would be a usefull tool in the weld shop too , quick angles


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got a Jet 5x6 that I want to replace with something bigger. I was pretty certain that I was going to get an Ellis when I happened across the Accura saw. It's made in Taiwan and I has a large capacity and some nice features. The seller is located near Matt at QMT so maybe I will give him a call and see what he says.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 23, 2015)

rmack898 said:


> The seller is located near Matt at QMT so maybe I will give him a call and see what he says.


Do that.  Another poster said that Matt has vertical and horizontal band saws now (just not on his website), and had both on order.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

Mac, that looks quite similar to the Baileigh BS-210M that I just purchased from Matt @ QMT.  At least from the pics and the specs it does.

I also just received my Birmingham KB-45 vertical bandsaw from Matt today.  Haven't even uncrated it yet.

Mike.


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 24, 2015)

I thought so too Mike. I'll give Matt a call when I get home next week.


----------

